# Ferry Or Tunnel? Pyrenees & Andorra



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello all,

I am just doing some route planning and trying to decide weather to use the tunnel that we can get with Tesco Vouchers or maybe pay for a Ferry!......Read on......

We will be leaving the North West of UK and have 3 weeks

I have worked out via Autoroute that Folkestone Calais will add 80 miles over Western Channel.

I have also worked out that Portsmouth-St. Malo-Portsmouth will save a further 300 miles on our Trip around South Western France

So in all around 380 miles.

Say around £100 in Fuel and 1 -2 days Driving

HOWEVER,

Brittany Ferries return is coming in at around £600!

Has anyone any thoughts they could share with me?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

You don't say what time of year this will happen.

G


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Time*



Grizzly said:


> You don't say what time of year this will happen.
> 
> G


Christmas and New Year

26th December - 17th January


----------



## 128934 (Oct 21, 2009)

Try Transmanche, Newhaven - Dieppe.

Or

LD Lines, Newhaven - Le Havre


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

HI There,
I have used both at different times. This year while heading to the Med used Portsmouth -St.Malo and would highly recommend it. It really will save you a lot of time and secondly as it is an overnight you will arrive early in the morning and feel fresh.

If I was faced with your trip I certainly would be using St.Malo

Weather is probably your biggest concern

Hope this helps 

Finyar


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Weather*



finyar said:


> HI There,
> I have used both at different times. This year while heading to the Med used Portsmouth -St.Malo and would highly recommend it. It really will save you a lot of time and secondly as it is an overnight you will arrive early in the morning and feel fresh.
> 
> If I was faced with your trip I certainly would be using St.Malo
> ...


Thanks Finyar,

Why weather?


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

I was thinking more about the time of year that you are going rather than any other specific reason

Weather no matter how bad is not an issue for the tunnel

Finyar


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tunnel*

Hi

I would use the tunnel based on the facts and figures you mention.

Russell


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I too would use the Chunnel but then my wife hate water of any kind, including in her whisky :wink: 

Wobby


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Weather*



teemyob said:


> Why weather?


Several years ago we were booked one December on the St Malo to Portsmouth ferry. When we got to St M , we were told it was too rough for the boat to put in there and it was making for Cherbourg and so should we ! We were given 100 francs and told to hurry.

This was pre-sat nav days, in appalling weather and in a car with 2 small children. We eventually managed to find Cherbourg and, hours later in the middle of the night, set off home. It was a memorable crossing and I'd never do it again in winter !

G


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Water to do*

Hello,

Thanks for the replies and opinions folks.

Still thinking about it.

Weather not so much a Problem. We have survived Force 10 in the North Sea and the Arctic Conditions down to -23c.

Anyone else have any thoughts?

Thanks Again
Trev


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Trev, 
If you are not worried about the weather, then I would go throught Portsmouth- St. Maol everytime.

You will be in Nantes in 2 hours without any hassle and on pretty much free motorway

Finyar


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Teemyop, 380 miles is approx 1 day, and a full tank approx 70 - 90 quid dependent on tank size,

For me tunnel is a no no, from north Bham to Dover is approx 4.5 - 5 hours driving, so the 2 hours + at the ferry port is a welcome break, nice rest cup of coffee and the like.

The tunnel just seems so rushed, and as for western crossings at £600 are you joking :signeek:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*cost*

YEP,

No cabins available on outward St. Malo Route so have done a mixed route for quote. £685

Click Image for details


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

Spooky_b329a said:


> Try Transmanche, Newhaven - Dieppe.
> 
> Or
> 
> LD Lines, Newhaven - Le Havre


The Newhaven / Le-Harve route no longer operates


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*newhaven dieppe*



phil4francoise said:


> Spooky_b329a said:
> 
> 
> > Try Transmanche, Newhaven - Dieppe.
> ...


no but this does!

here


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

Hate to disagree ,Yes I know the route is still on their web site . But it was taken out off service at the end of last year and replaced with the Dover / Dieppe route with the speed ferry . I have phyically been into the newhaven port and complained as I used it a lot ,living in East Sussex. I still have the letter from them . Unless of course it has been re instated within the last month which I doubt as it was only ever a summer service. But I stand to be corrected of course :lol:

ADDED correction it is not even on their timetable any longer.


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: newhaven dieppe*



teemyob said:


> phil4francoise said:
> 
> 
> > Spooky_b329a said:
> ...


Interesting !! I can not read the dates but I certainly recognoise the page as a quote for a crossing. When did you get them ?? I have just used your link to LD lines Transmanche booking site and the route Newhaven / Le Havre is not on there.This is what you get when you try to book Timetable not available for requested Route/Date - Please reselect


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Crossing*

Thanks Phil,

I had amended my Post before you replied.

If you click the Image you should be able to view?

I think we are looking to travel 1 way Tunnel 1 way Boat

Trev


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Replies*

Thanks for all your kind replies.

I have given it a lot of thought.

I was going to go Via Tunnel - Return Via St. Malo - Portsmouth with Brittany Ferries.

However, I did a comparison

Zeebrugge - Hull £173 P&O
St. Malo - Portsmouth £325 BF!?

If we could leave on 20th December we could get £470 BF to Santander. As we cannot an P&O know BF are not sailing, they want close to £600! for their 27th Departure to Bilbao.

So not going to use either of the Robbing Gits.

£144 Return with Eurotunnel
Less £140 in Vouchers
£4 Balance to pay (and last time they sent my cheque back!)


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

wobby said:


> I too would use the Chunnel but then my wife hate water of any kind, including in her whisky :wink:
> 
> Wobby


she wont even see any water in the tunnel.

I notice on their web site one of the FAQs was "can we see the fishes?" LOL


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

drcotts said:


> she wont even see any water in the tunnel................


So, if that's the case, why are all the trains fitted with windscreen wipers? - answer me that!


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

tonyt said:


> drcotts said:
> 
> 
> > she wont even see any water in the tunnel................
> ...


The tunnel is designed to leak, it is a way of releaving pressure on the top of the hole, but I think the wipers would be used when the train exits the tunnel and prior to entering the tunnel, as we do occasionally have a few showers.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*mIND*

Change of Plans,

Brittanty Ferries out Portsmouth St. Malo

Tunnel Back

TM


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

teemyob said:


> We will be leaving the North West of UK and have 3 weeks


I'm still puzzled why you'd chose to head to the "North West of the UK" (from Cheshire) prior to heading south when you only have 3 weeks available!!!!!!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

LD do Dover Boulogne which is fast but I suspect rough crossing but given the comments about surviving Force 10 would be OK relatively new service and gets you further down than Calais. Return trip in August 09 cost £107. On the way out overnight on Marine Parade Dover, on the way back we stayed overnight on the Auchan Supermarket car park in Boulogne which has a bourne and CCTV, both for free ....
http://www.ldlines.co.uk/index.php
Steve


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

bigtwin said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > We will be leaving the North West of UK and have 3 weeks
> ...


I am confused by the statement?


----------

